# Best belt around



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

I have just fecked my back. Currently own a rdx 6" belt, but feel I need more. What belts do people on here recommend. Im aware of bobs belts in america which are custom made but its a long wait.

I have found this also

Rehband Power Line Back Support on strength shop


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Bump


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

use a 4-6in belt. theres not a big difference between brands, a belt is a belt. you may get fussy about design or material or single/ double prong or lever belt.

if you've done your back in you need to let it recover obviously. but knowing why it happened is the more important.

did technique break down? was it a freak injury? or are your abs/ lower back not as strong as they should be?


----------

